# Anglo Connect



## Jethro Tull (29 Nov 2008)

I was in touch with Anglo a while back about whether they planned to upgrade the Anglo Connect service so that you could request withdrawals etc online. However despite the fact I was told there were plans (and I was even given a date in late October when it would be upgraded) . However the service is still the same

Does anyone know if there are plans to upgrade the service?


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008)

I asked the same question. They told me there are delays with the introduction of online banking system but it would be live in January but it would be Read Only access to your funds - no withdrawals online. 

OT: It is the same story with Investec - Their new online banking system is apparently going live in January but this time with full withdrawal access.


----------



## Guest124 (21 Dec 2008)

Anyone having trouble logging in to AngloConnect tonight?


----------



## extopia (22 Dec 2008)

fungus said:


> I asked the same question. They told me there are delays with the introduction of online banking system but it would be live in January but it would be Read Only access to your funds - no withdrawals online.



Well, nothing new there, that's what they've been offering for years.


----------



## Guest124 (24 Jan 2009)

Are we getting any new features with new online system? (no jokes please)


----------



## dublinhead (25 Jan 2009)

Has angloconnect been taken offline, does not seem to be working?


----------



## dublinhead (25 Jan 2009)

..[broken link removed]


----------



## CGF (25 Jan 2009)

See [broken link removed]

Looks like they are implementing some sort of new system.


----------



## pudds (25 Jan 2009)

CGF said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> Looks like they are implementing some sort of new system.



Launching the lifeboats I reckon


----------



## Guest124 (25 Jan 2009)

*Latest News – 26th January 2008? *


----------



## madbint (26 Jan 2009)

Making this change before sending out the new login details is a backwards way of doing things.


----------



## cloughy (26 Jan 2009)

nb


----------



## MugsGame (26 Jan 2009)

Disagree - you never shutdown the old system before sending login details for the new system. This is what they've done. At the very least they could operate the new in parallel with the old (read-only!) system during the transition. And they've now got rid of the online historical data for personal customers - with absolutely no warning.


----------



## cloughy (26 Jan 2009)

bn


----------



## Guest124 (26 Jan 2009)

In a nutshell shuting down the old system is a disgrace before new one ready.


----------



## madbint (27 Jan 2009)

MugsGame said:


> Disgree - you never shutdown the old system before sending login details for the new system. This is what they've done. At the very least they could operate the new in parallel with the old (read-only!) system during the transition. And they've now got rid of the online historical data for personal customers - with absolutely no warning.


 Disagree with who? 

 nb?  bn?  Ahhhh, I've no idea what's going on!


----------



## OPTIMUM (28 Jan 2009)

Storm in a tea cup methinks. 
Its only a view only service and unless your balance is incorrect from the last time you looked, chill !Most of their products are fixed term or regular saver accounts, they dont provide current accounts, so why are the posters sweating ? I contacted Anglo today as i have a reg saver account, and theyconfirmed i will get a statement of transactions to date without charge. 
First Active did similar a few years ago and there was total confusion about account numbers...lets see what the Ulster / FA changes bring about.


----------



## gianni (28 Jan 2009)

I got post yesterday from Anglo... didn't have time to read it properly but it was in relation to the Connect service. They have issued me with one of those 'cut out and keep' cards. The impression I got was the service had been enhanced... I'll read it properly this evening and report back!


----------



## dublinhead (28 Jan 2009)

gianni said:


> I got post yesterday from Anglo... didn't have time to read it properly but it was in relation to the Connect service. They have issued me with one of those 'cut out and keep' cards. The impression I got was the service had been enhanced... I'll read it properly this evening and report back!




Got the same letter. Logged on not much difference on the new look website. No additional services are provided.


----------



## Raul (28 Jan 2009)

OPTIMUM said:


> Storm in a tea cup methinks.
> Its only a view only service and unless your balance is incorrect from the last time you looked, chill !Most of their products are fixed term or regular saver accounts, they dont provide current accounts, so why are the posters sweating ?


 
I don't think people are sweating or panicking. I just think it is a very unprofessional thing to do and doesn't do Anglo's reputation any good (although it has obviously bigger things to worry about ). I work in IT and I know what would happen in my company if we did something similar.


----------



## Darando (28 Jan 2009)

Also have noticed that all transactiosn before 23/01/09 (when the new account numbers were brought in) are not visible anymore on the new system. I emailed them and asked about this - they said that all transactions before 23/01/09 will NOT be visible and that you received an annual statement which has the previous info.

How rubbish is that!!!!

Well thought out Anglo.


----------



## Macattack (17 Feb 2009)

did you think to ring them and ask them what changes they made? doesnt sound like they changed anything but the account numbers.


----------



## theresa1 (5 Sep 2010)

*Password* – When you register for the service you will need a password. This password will be used for verification as part of the login process. Only you will have access to this Password.

Would the nominated password that you are asked for on original application form when you open your a/c be the same as this?

Let me explain I opened a 30 day notice a/c a few year's back and then in last few year's changed to premium demand. I think i remember the nominated password but i'm not sure - is it the same as the anglo connect password?

I have my user id,password, security answer's for anglo connect and use the service but if I ring them to withdraw money i dont want to sound as if i dont know my password.


----------



## Lightning (6 Sep 2010)

Anglo will ask you a series of security questions. If you answer those security questions correctly Anglo will give you your password.


----------



## theresa1 (21 Apr 2011)

Checked Premium Demand A/c on Anglo Connect - it's now showing new interest rate.


----------



## theresa1 (14 Oct 2011)

[broken link removed]

Anglo Connect rebranded.


----------



## corkmike (15 Oct 2011)

theresa1 said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> Anglo Connect rebranded.




Anyone having problems logging into the above website. I know I tried and I was unable to log in.


----------



## aristotle (15 Oct 2011)

I am assuming that [broken link removed] is a genuine website? It was registered by "Phaenom Limited", a corporate body of some sort. 

I haven't recieved any letter from Anglo\AIB to let me know of the new site and the last letter I received said my account was only available over the phone.


----------



## theresa1 (15 Oct 2011)

I (AIB Direct Customer) managed to log in last night but not today. This I would imagine is only for People whose accounts stayed with Anglo (now IBRC).

Another badly handled incident in this saga.


----------



## TSThomas (16 Oct 2011)

Can't login there yet either.


----------



## dublinhead (17 Oct 2011)

This site has no security cerificate. My Internet browser advices me to stay well away from it.
Check your spam or junk folder of your email to find mail sent by aib on the 14th Sep. 
This transfer is very poorly organised.


----------



## MONAGHANSG (17 Oct 2011)

I just received a letter today saying "From 14th October 2011 your ability to view the balance on your account online, via AngloConnect will no longer be available and all queries relating to your account should be directed to our dedicated team on 1850 44 22 22." It does not mention any other website like that Connect247 one.


----------



## elcato (17 Oct 2011)

Yes - they are shutting it down from 14th of October and awaiting AIB's IT department to merge in the accounts.


----------



## theresa1 (17 Oct 2011)

Yes got the letter also today - should have got it at least a week ago if they had any kind of planning. No promise to provide any future online access through AIB Direct in the letter.


----------

